# Black Eyed Enigma Leopard Gecko



## Gecko1977

Can anyone explain or show me an example of a BEE trying to get me head around what they are but the genetic calculators and Wiki don't really help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## gazz

BEE is a trade name for a Eclipse enigma, Ofcourse this trade name is so lazy like the others, 
It doesn't account for things like body pattern. Turning a fair amount of morphs into one mess.


----------

